# What is your impression of BALL watch/brand and how you want it to be?



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

My impression of BALL watch is the it is rugged, fine quality and mid-range watch(thinking that they trace continueous back all the way to 1891) when i first saw their watches. But somehow another i am a bit set back when i heard they re-started only in ~2000. But now even more set back when it is not really into Limited Edition of higher end complication movement like p.Calander/Tourbillon or even open wheel balance which are rugged in style. Other great swiss company have manage to fuse rugged and high end complication master pieces.(some even use Titanic metal as watch case!!!)

I hope BALL really come out with Limited Edition of rugged fuse with high end complication watch in the future. I guess the Limited Edition of Pink-Gold and platinum version of BALL modified watch are selling like hotcake. Therefore it is a indication the there is a demand for higher end version of of BALL watch. So they should really consider research into a line for high end complication movement. :-!


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Whta is your impression of BALL watch/brand and how you want it to be?*

Have you looked at the new Doctor's Chronograph, and the unique calendar function within? If you research who helped develop it and what they do with the watch, I would say it is a rugged built high end watch. Tourbillon in todays watches are not a useful complication, as it was originally built for pocket-watches that rested in one position during the day to help counter the effects of gravity. Todays watches that have this complication are for esthetic purposes only. A open wheel balance is nothing more than a hole cut into a dial allowing this to be seen, which is not considered a complication at all.

I am not going to touch the subject of using metal from a sea tragedy of immense proportions which many consider it desecrating a grave site. However what makes a watch special other than where the metal came from makes no sense to me.

Additionally, Ball Watches have been in production since 1891, and only ceased making watches in 1999 and 2000, so outside of those two small years, I think they have done a pretty good job of being a long term watch company.

Also most watch companies are know for a certain style of watch, at a certain price point. You will find Ball Watches from $1000 through $27,000 in a variety of metals from Stainless Steel to Titanium to solid 18K gold cases to Platnum. In regards to complications they have linear power reserves, high end moon phase complications, mechanical thermometers, enamel dials, use of tritium tubes on each and every watch in their lineup, a date change indicator letting the user know when it is unacceptable to change the date to avoid damage, a modern patented crown system used on their Hydrocarbon series to ensure that the crown is screwed down and many others that I am sure I haven't mentioned.

While it would be nice to have one watch company meets all the needs of every users, it is hard to ask that from a company. When too many models come into a brand, it makes it hard to determine what type of company it is. Is the company known for Dive Watches, Dress Watches, Pilot Watches, Sports Watches, High End Complications, a luxury brand, a well priced affordable brand, an exclusive brand?

Personally, I think Ball Watch is spot on. I own a Hydrocarbon Chronograph that is a well built tool watch that is dive rated, antimagnetic and shock resistant. I also own a Ball Fireman Night Train which is a larger, discrete tool watch that I use when on duty, and then I own a limited edition Trainmaster Heritage 18K White gold watch with a enamel dial, display back with a solid 18K buckle that also comes with a pocket watch for when I wear a suit in the business world or walking into a court room to testify. From my perspective, they have all their basis covered in regards to offering something for everyone's taste.


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Whta is your impression of BALL watch/brand and how you want it to be?*

WOW Warren...it's unreal seeing all of Ball's accomplishments in one post. I am proud to be a Ball Watch Owner.


----------



## vf15hammer (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Whta is your impression of BALL watch/brand and how you want it to be?*

I thought one of the reasons the Titanic sank was because of substandard metal???


----------



## watchking1 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Whta is your impression of BALL watch/brand and how you want it to be?*

I thought he was kidding about Titanic Metal but here it is:

http://www.pocket-lint.co.uk/news/news.phtml/9193/10217/Watches-made-from-Titanic-hull.phtml


----------



## bullosa (Jul 11, 2007)

My impression of Ball watch is exactly what they are; robust, high quality Swiss watch made for 'accuracy under adverse conditions'. I dont feel the benchmark for a good watch company rest on their ability to produce high complications alone. 

I am happy with Ball watch. As far a brand and company, keeping the watches accurate for time keeping and straight advertizing would be all I expect. The products speak for themselves, no hype needed. This has to be one of the most committed company to their customers; their CS and connection to the market is second to none.

Cheers!


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

bullosa said:


> My impression of Ball watch is exactly what they are; robust, high quality Swiss watch made for 'accuracy under adverse conditions'. I dont feel the benchmark for a good watch company rest on their ability to produce high complications alone.
> 
> I am happy with Ball watch. As far a brand and company, keeping the watches accurate for time keeping and straight advertizing would be all I expect. The products speak for themselves, no hype needed. This has to be one of the most committed company to their customers; their CS and connection to the market is second to none.
> 
> Cheers!


Very well put Bullosa! And like Obie pointed out, there are plenty of cool complications available in the line.

If I wanted a tourbillion, I don't think I would be looking at being the first customer. There are tried and true haute horology brands that I would look to. Then again, even if I had a 100k + to spend on a watch, I couldn't do it. Just not me. Now an annual or a perpetual one day, in stainless, if the business realy takes off, that is something I do dream of.


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

I find Ball's quality and styling is right up there with Omega and Breitling for less than half the price..:-!

Stan


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

I dun know why people keep saying BALL is less than half the price of Omega and Breitling... Maybe the entry price for BALL compare to Omega and Breitling is near or less than half the price (really wonder why those joker who buy the entry level watch for omega or breitling, is it the movement or the brand??? Or spare cash to burn?? ) but if you compare to watch of the similar movement and functionality, i think the price is not really half the price...


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

the more I think about it, the more I want a BALL with some crazy functions, maybe a tourbillion, etc. Could I afford it...well, no, but I'd love to read about it, and would like the positive attention it could focus on both the brand as a whole and the complications Obie brought out.

It could be a very limited production, single digits or low double digits, and would probably serve as a nice vehicle to promote the rest of the line.


----------



## Caboose1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

**disclaimer** I have only been a Ball owner for a short time, but I've been an admirer for quite a while and knew that purchase was imminent.
In my opinion, I think that Ball is doing things right. They are building a satisfied customer base on a fairly diverse offering of well-designed, very well bulit and seemingly very high-quality watches. I'm sure they understand that they are not, and will never be, everything to everybody and will not capture every niche consumer. In my experience, I prefer those companies that try to do a smaller number of things very well to a company that wants and thinks it can get it all.
Would I like to see some of the fancier complications done by Ball?.... Sure, but only because they've done such a great job with designing their line thus far that I think these versions would be stunning. But, I don't want them to venture into that territory at the expense of what they're currently doing very well. 
That being said, I'm sure Ball will strive to grow by innovation in design and continuing to develop their own in-house movements. I hope that they continue to recognize that investment in current Ball watch owners in the form of customer service is equally as important as aggressive pursuit of market share.

Just my .02

Cheers, Dean


----------



## tfuller (Jan 30, 2008)

My first impression is that the brand is that it's exclusive enough where not everyone has one and gives you the feeling that your part of a club that's 'in the know'. The brand is affordable enough that it's easy to get into. I like the idea that even though my watch isn't COSC certified, it's more than accurate enough to pass the procedure. b-)


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

iceheller said:


> I dun know why people keep saying BALL is less than half the price of Omega and Breitling... Maybe the entry price for BALL compare to Omega and Breitling is near or less than half the price (really wonder why those joker who buy the entry level watch for omega or breitling, is it the movement or the brand??? Or spare cash to burn?? ) but if you compare to watch of the similar movement and functionality, i think the price is not really half the price...


And your proof? Making blind statements to this is just irrelevant.


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

obie said:


> And your proof? Making blind statements to this is just irrelevant.


Well the AD for omega/breitling told me the entry price for omega and breitling is $3000plus and BALL is $1200plus. So that would make it around half. But for a Omega or breitling chrono it is $4000plus and BALL chrono is $3000plus so what do you think mr Obie? And i been irrelevant? I dun know what kind of prices you have at your side but this is asia pricing where we pay more for Western goods. Guess you could easily afford a Rolex there but we have to pay at least 5K for a rolex here.:think:


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

Why don't you show me MSRP.. Approximations are irrelevant. If you are going to claim something, then please back it up with facts, not what your AD told you. What I think is that you are making a claim without proof. 

MRSP:

Engineer Master II Diver $1,699.00
Fireman on SS bracelet $999.00
Fireman Ionosphere on SS $1,899.00 (Chronograph)
Engineer Master II Moonphase $1,599.00
Engineer Hydrocarbon Mad Cow $2,299.00
Hydrocarbon Chronograph (Titanium) $2,799.00

And what you get for entry level with an Omega or Breitling is a quartz movement. All current Ball Watches are automatics, and even the "entry" level watches are on par with those other companies "mid level" products. When you take into consideration the fit and finish Ball Watches are great values when you apply the same level of measurement to both companies.

And don't worry, most Rolex watches at or above 5k. And I am going by US pricing for everything above. Tomorrow I can post Breitling prices, as I have a catalog at work.

Also why would you slam someone for buying a entry level Breitling or Omega. Calling them jokers is wrong. Some people enjoy the entry pieces, maybe someone likes Omega and can only afford their extra money to go into one of the entry products.

Finally a watch is more than it's functions and movements. Numerous other factors go into a watch, and are just as, if not more important than the internal movement.


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the MSRP. I think MSRP is only for reference. Different country have different pricing.I can only gives approx price as that is what the AD told me when i query from them. Why probe further when i am turn off by the pricing and watch movement, If i probe further onto every single watch, they may think i am a spy(well i love to be one if someone pays me). Frankly saying all the watch finishing are more or less the same for mid and entry level. It is the design that capture the wearer. Anyway i am eager to see your breitling list. Mind to post a longer MSRP list for BALL as well(would be interested in EHC and cannonball).


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought you went to an AD for Breitling and Ball, didn't you get any literature? I am not going to post every MSRP for every watch that Ball and Bretiling makes. My point is still the same: You are making statements without using anything but your own beliefs. I am still waiting for some actual facts that you used to base all your previous statements on. What's next, after I post similar Breitling watches that are indeed twice as much, what argument are you going to try after that?

And no, not all companies use the same finish grade movements on their entry or mid or even high end watches. There are so many variables within each movement along with additional finishing that the different final movements vary greatly from watch to watch and from company to company.


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Ball is not half the price of Omega*

I did some looking today and here is what I came up with.

Ball and Omega are very different watches, so there aren't too many parallels in the line. Here are a couple that are pretty close.

An Omega Planet Ocean Seamaster Chronometer with coaxial movement lists at 3650.

The Ball Diver Chronometer with ETA Movement lists at 2700.

It depends where you look in the line, another example that comes to mind is the GMT.

Omega GMT with coaxial and chronometer certified in 18k lists at 8800.

Ball Cleveland Express Dual Time Chronometer, which is not a true GMT, but rather a watch that has two time zones will list for over 6k, not sure the final #'s are at.

What I am trying to do is site examples of like kind quality as close as possible to indicate the price differentiation being much closer than 50%.

These are US prices and MSRP...

I can go through the whole line and find a few other parallel examples as well, but that would be a useless exercise for me.

They both are fine watch lines, and I own models from both, but my heart is with Ball. Wish I could get the CE DualTime 18k for half the price of the Omega, ditto for the Diver Chrono, but Ball is too fine a watch to be half the price of Omega.


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

obie said:


> I thought you went to an AD for Breitling and Ball, didn't you get any literature? I am not going to post every MSRP for every watch that Ball and Bretiling makes. My point is still the same: You are making statements without using anything but your own beliefs. I am still waiting for some actual facts that you used to base all your previous statements on. What's next, after I post similar Breitling watches that are indeed twice as much, what argument are you going to try after that?
> 
> And no, not all companies use the same finish grade movements on their entry or mid or even high end watches. There are so many variables within each movement along with additional finishing that the different final movements vary greatly from watch to watch and from company to company.


Well no argument with administrator here as they are the big brother in this space(they can cut away other post if i am not wrong). Well here two fact i know, BALL EHC classic I list price SG$2500(i own them want prove?) and BALL cannonball list price SG$3600(planning to get if no new model interest me after Basel). Wonder what their relevant pricing at US?(well hope i am not breaking rules here by talking or show actual prices) I am no watch dealer or avid collector so no actual price on breitling or omega(too costly for me even tough my budget is SG$3000-SG$5000 next watch purchase) and not asking for complete list of every watch but just a few as someone proudly announce they are making a list of it. Well if someone think other is making up facts then let other judge.

Thanks to mr scott for providing other BALL MSRP.


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

This thread has also run it's course.


----------

